# St Katherines' Dock Lifeboat Course



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

In the "AB Qualifications" thread I, and others, mentioned the lifeboat course and the radial davits and lifeboat that were mounted on the quay side in St Katherine's Dock.

If anyone's interested, I recently visited the Guildhall Art Gallery where they had put on a display of paintings, plans and photos to celebrate 120 years of Tower Bridge. One of the paintings done in 1969 shows the disused dock with Tower Bridge in the background but what really caught my eye was that the artist had painted in the lifeboat and davits! Talk about bringing back memories - of doing the course and rowing the boat itself around the dock under the watchful eye of Capt Guy, the examiner in those days (1968). Given that only one of us failed the exam it was a tribute to Dogf**k and his gruff but knowledgeable teaching. 

The Guildhall Gallery is a treasure that most tourists don't know about so you can look at paintings without being barged about and having to queue for ages. (Bounce)


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

It used to be held at the Trident was it in Surry dock it was a lifetime ago back in 1960 edh and lifeboat ticket


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Did my lifeboatand edh' there hadCaptain Guy for edh ,lifeboat,2nd go at 2mates and mates. A great person.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Also did my lifeboat ticket at St Katherine’s Dock – can’t remember examiner’s name but sounds like he may have been the same guy. Thought he might have cut a bit of slack for the clankies on the course, but not a chance. The davit work and boat handling aspects were fine but I didn’t realise there could be quite so many terms to describe the parts of such a small craft. Don’t suppose I could complain though ‘cos he passed me. (In fact the only guy to fail was a yachty type who seemed to have all the jargon off pat).


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Remember it well. Did my Lifeboat and EDH Certificates there in 1964.


----------



## RogertheLodger (Jul 15, 2010)

DURANGO said:


> It used to be held at the Trident was it in Surry dock it was a lifetime ago back in 1960 edh and lifeboat ticket


Hi Durango,

Could it be you refer to the 'Triton'. It was, I think, an old steam tug permanently berthed in West India Dock where aspiring Lifeboatmen and E.D.H.'s were instructed and examined for competency. It was conveniently located a short distance from 'Charlie Brown's' pub where those so inclined could dash for a swift pint at lunch-time or for a more leisurely 'few' following a successful exam result. I was there in April, 1959. (Pint)


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

borderreiver said:


> Did my lifeboatand edh' there hadCaptain Guy for edh ,lifeboat,2nd go at 2mates and mates. A great person.


I'll second that! Had him for Mates, true Gentleman when comparing him to the b'stard I had for 2nd Mates.

regards
Dave


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

RogertheLodger said:


> Hi Durango,
> 
> Could it be you refer to the 'Triton'. It was, I think, an old steam tug permanently berthed in West India Dock where aspiring Lifeboatmen and E.D.H.'s were instructed and examined for competency. It was conveniently located a short distance from 'Charlie Brown's' pub where those so inclined could dash for a swift pint at lunch-time or for a more leisurely 'few' following a successful exam result. I was there in April, 1959. (Pint)


I was there in the summer of 1960 if I remember correctly the deck around the lifeboats was unsound so we where unable to actually put the boat in the water long story but from what I remember I enjoyed my 2 weeks there and to walk away with my tickets was a great feeling at 18 years of age, funningly on my first trip edh I was logged aboard the Rothesay castle in las Palmas we spent10 days there supporting the Capetown castle after her engine room explosion we all went adrift one afternoon and fair enough I was logged but there was another fella ab with the same surname as me he got logged twice and I ended up with his second logging on my pay off sheet when I complained to the union they told me to leave it as the old man wanted to give us all Dr,s I did not need that on my first trip with my newly acquired tickets so I kept my mouth shut regards to all hands .


----------

